

How to install debian in the Ben NanoNote (the ultraportable Linux clamshell) - RBerenguel
http://pyneo.org/howto/debian/nano.html

======
duck
I really hate sites that make it impossible to follow a link if you are using
Windows. Yes, I know Windows can suck. Same with IE. I know all of this, but
sometimes in the real world you can't help but have to use one and when you
are, it shouldn't prevent you from reading things on the web.

~~~
RBerenguel
I had the same problem with Mac OS for this site, but was able to get to the
destination at last... Tricky, but for me (I own a Nano) it is worth the
hassle)

